

A coincidence, I'm sure, but Samsung's Chromebox looks kind of familiar - Brajeshwar
http://dcurt.is/chromebox-samsung

======
SoftwareMaven
If nothing else, Samsung has guts. I can't imagine they aren't angling for
something here, because _nobody_ can be dumb enough to think Apple isn't going
to go after this, too.

So, what's the upside for Samsung in seeing how closely it can copy Apple's
designs in today's design-patent world?

